# TTC for 21 months. HELP!!!



## ga_girl

I'm new here. My DH and I are both 28 y/o and both have one child each from previous relationships 9 years ago. We started TTC Jan. 07 and nothing has happened. I haven't charted BBT or really done anything but BD like crazy. After almost two years I feel like I'm going to go off the deep end. Every month I'm convinced I must be PG, and every month AF show up to crash the party. Since we are self employed, we don't have insurance, and I haven't discussed my inablity to get PG with a doctor. I did go to the ER in April of 07 with unbelieveable pain and found out that there was a cyst on one of my ovaries that had ruptured a tiny bit. My doctor told me after that, that it shouldn't affect my ability to get pregnant. One other strange thing is that as soon as DH and I started TTC, the signs I usually had during ovulation(egg white mucus, mild cramping) totally stopped. I mentioned this to the Doctor in April and he said that if I had stopped OVing, my periods would become farther apart and lighter, but that hasn't happened.
Sorry to carry on, but it is nice to get it all out there to people who understand. THANKS!


----------



## Catalyst

Have you been using Ovulation tests? Just to see if you are having Ovulation?
Sometimes it takes time but you have been trying so long that I would go and see a Doctor. Just to see If everything is ok, if you can take some meds that can help you ovulation if youre not ovulating.
I hope that you wil get pregnant soon.. My best wishes to you!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

welcome and good luck! maybe it would be worth a try to chart, and use ovulation tests. good luck again!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome! You may want to post your story in the Long Term TTC & Assisted Conception area of the forum https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB! I agree try charting and OPK's. Good luck!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: welcome


----------



## Elli21

welcome to bnb :)


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## ga_girl

Thanks everyone!! I'll start trying OV test. So, if you don't OV that cycle the second line just neve gets darker?


----------



## bambikate

welcome to BnB x x


----------

